# Conseil  pour achat d'enceintes multiroom



## Jura39 (18 Août 2020)

Bonjour ,

J'envisage d'équiper ma maison d'enceintes multiroom.

Avez vous déjà une installation chez vous de ce type de matériel ?

Merci de vos retours


----------



## lostOzone (18 Août 2020)

Reactor si t’as les moyens [emoji854]
Sinon Sonos ou HomePod. Perso j’utilise les deux en AirPlay.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2020)

lostOzone a dit:


> Reactor si t’as les moyens [emoji854]
> Sinon Sonos ou HomePod. Perso j’utilise les deux en AirPlay.


Hello

Tu as combien d'enceinte ?
tu peux diffuser une musique par enceinte ?
Mon but est d'équiper 10 pièces 

Tu es sur quel puissance ?

Sonos est pas mal , j'ai trouvé cela sur le net


----------



## Romuald (18 Août 2020)

J'ai une Zipp Mini de chez Libratone, bon son, airplay, bluetooth. Les nouveaux modèles sont pilotables à la voix -Siri, Alexa. Par contre l'appli smartphone est très limitée. 
Je n'en ai qu'une que je balade dans la maison, donc pour le 'une musique par enceinte' pas de réponse. Mais elle est tagguée multiroom


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai une Zipp Mini de chez Libratone, bon son, airplay, bluetooth. Les nouveaux modèles sont pilotables à la voix -Siri, Alexa. Par contre l'appli smartphone est très limitée.
> Je n'en ai qu'une que je balade dans la maison, donc pour le 'une musique par enceinte' pas de réponse. Mais elle est tagguée multiroom


Merci pour ton info Romuald ,

Mais le  multiroom ne fonctionne pas avec du bluetooth , il faut du wifi afin de pouvoir diffuser la musique que tu désire sur chaque enceinte , le but  étant de pouvoir écouter des choses différentes sur chaque enceinte , et aussi d'avoir accès a la radio sur le net sans passer par le smartphone ou pc .
Ce que je recherche , c'est pouvoir écouter du Jazz dans ma chambre , france info dans ma salle de bain et autre chose  dans un autre pièce , ce qui n'est pas possible avec du bluetooth . La qualité de son est aussi différente  

*Le système MultiRoom permet de connecter plusieurs appareils situés de parts et d’autres de la maison avec une seule connexion WiFi. Vous pouvez contrôler l’utilisation de ces appareils et la gestion des fichiers musicaux à partir d’une application installée sur votre ordinateur, votre tablette ou votre smartphone. Vous pouvez diffuser la musique indépendamment sur chaque enceinte dans différentes pièces ou à travers toutes les enceintes en même temps (on parle de MultiRoom synchronisé).*


----------



## AlCor72 (18 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Merci pour ton info Romuald ,
> 
> Mais le multiroom ne fonctionne pas avec du bluetooth , il faut du wifi afin de pouvoir diffuser la musique que tu désire sur chaque enceinte , le but étant de pouvoir écouter des choses différentes sur chaque enceinte , et aussi d'avoir accès a la radio sur le net sans passer par le smartphone ou pc .
> Ce que je recherche , c'est pouvoir écouter du Jazz dans ma chambre , france info dans ma salle de bain et autre chose dans un autre pièce , ce qui n'est pas possible avec du bluetooth . La qualité de son est aussi différente
> ...



Perso, j’utilise soit des HomePod (pour les pièces simple comme chambre ou cuisine...) soit Apple TV branché sur un bon vieux ampli et enceintes hifi. 
Ça marche impec!


----------



## Romuald (19 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mais le multiroom ne fonctionne pas avec du bluetooth


Lis bien mon post : elle ont le bluetooth ET airplay. D'ailleurs c'est comme ça que je m'en sers. Et tu as la radio, spotify, etc.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Lis bien mon post : elle ont le bluetooth ET airplay. D'ailleurs c'est comme ça que je m'en sers. Et tu as la radio, spotify, etc.


Ah oui , mes excuses , j'avais pas fait attention .
Je dois m'équiper d'un minimum du 5 Enceinte pour commencer ,
Pour la puissance je regarde , car je ne sais pas trop 
Mon salon fait environ 40M2


----------



## lostOzone (19 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Tu as combien d'enceinte ?
> tu peux diffuser une musique par enceinte ?
> ...



4 oui tu peux joueur une musique différente par pièce. Tu peux aussi sélectionner depuis AirPlay chaque enceinte. Sinon avec la Sonos One je ne connais pas la puissance mais y a Google Assistant ou Alexa. Perso j’ai coupé le micro dessus et n’utilise que le AirPlay étant passé à Apple Music. Pour la radio je n’utilise pas.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2020)

Je vais tester la marque "August"

J'ai commandé

6 X  WS350
4 X  WS300
2 X  WS150

Je vais voir et tester , j'ai dialogué via le tchat  avec la boite et je test si cela va pas il me rembourse ou j'achète plus.

J'attend de recevoir le matos


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Mon voisin à fait la réception du colis , j'ai hâte de rentrer pour tester


----------



## Sly54 (21 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mon voisin à fait la réception du colis , j'ai hâte de rentrer pour tester


Tu m'étonnes 
Moi ça fait 2 ans que je bave sur les KEF LS50 Wireless …


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes
> Moi ça fait 2 ans que je bave sur les KEF LS50 Wireless …


Je connais pas ce modèle 
Bon je vais tester avec ce que j'ai acheté et voir si cela me convient


----------



## thefutureismylife (22 Août 2020)

Perso chez moi j'ai 2 HomePod et 2 Sonos Ikea (Symphonisk). Vu que t'es dans la section Homekit, c'est compatible via Airplay 2. 

Inconvénient des Sonos c'est qu'il faut systématiquement une source. Exemple si je demande à Siri d'écouter RTL, c'est un iPhone ou un concentrateur qui servira de source. Et ça se complique si tu veux multiplier les sources. 

Le HomePod a l'avantage d'être autonome, d'avoir sa propre bibliothèque* (Système Apple quoi)...

*dans le menu Airplay il apparait comme "appareil" avec sa propre bulle au coté de l'Apple TV, alors que les (simples) enceintes Airplay 2 ne s'affichent que comme simple "destination".


----------



## thefutureismylife (22 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vais tester la marque "August"
> 
> J'ai commandé
> 
> ...


Elles sont bien compatibles "Airplay 1" uniquement ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2020)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Elles sont bien compatibles "Airplay 1" uniquement ?


Aucune idée , j'ai pas encore le colis


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2020)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Perso chez moi j'ai 2 HomePod et 2 Sonos Ikea (Symphonisk). Vu que t'es dans la section Homekit, c'est compatible via Airplay 2.
> 
> Inconvénient des Sonos c'est qu'il faut systématiquement une source. Exemple si je demande à Siri d'écouter RTL, c'est un iPhone ou un concentrateur qui servira de source. Et ça se complique si tu veux multiplier les sources.
> 
> ...



J'ai branché ce matin 3 enceintes dans le salon , et le son est vraiment génial , j'ai parametré des radio et j'ai plus besoin de l'iPhone ou de quoi que ce soit pour écouter .
Je pense que 3 Enceintes pour le salon suffisent .

Je vais installer les autres dans d'autres pièces de la maison


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2020)

J'ai fini mon installation pour le moment et je suis assez content de mon achat .
Le plaisir de pouvoir écouter un truc different dans une pièce me plait beaucoup .


----------



## thefutureismylife (29 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai fini mon installation pour le moment et je suis assez content de mon achat .
> Le plaisir de pouvoir écouter un truc different dans une pièce me plait beaucoup .


Du coup tu procèdes comment dans ton utilisation choix des musiques et dans le choix de tes pièces ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2020)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Du coup tu procèdes comment dans ton utilisation choix des musiques et dans le choix de tes pièces ?


Bonjour,

A partir de l'application sur l'iPhone , tu peux installer des stations de radio preréglées et définir ce que tu veux écouter sur chaque enceintes.Tu peux faire pareil avec la musique dans ton Mac ou iPhone .
Mais la je suis sur une autre reflexion et je viens d'ouvrir un topic  ici


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2020)

Bon fin de mon expérience avec ce système j'ai donné mon matériel et je repars sur une autre marque , avec une autre idée


----------



## Wizepat (20 Septembre 2020)

Quelles sont les raisons de ce retour ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2020)

Wizepat a dit:


> Quelles sont les raisons de ce retour ?


Le matériel était bien , mais je suis passé en boutique chez Bose 
et j'ai craqué


----------



## Sly54 (21 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le matériel était bien , mais je suis passé en boutique chez Bose
> et j'ai craqué


Alors ne passe pas devant une boutique qui vend les Devialet, autrement tu seras foutu


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Alors ne passe pas devant une boutique qui vend les Devialet, autrement tu seras foutu


Devialet , j’ai juste pu écouter un modèle d’enceinte 
j'ai préféré Bose
Je me suis rajouter une barre de son 
ce modèle 
qui est aussi multi rooms
J'ai ajouté des enceintes 
J'avoue que le son est parfait et tres agréable
Je ne parle pas de la puissance qui est au de la de ce que j'écouterais


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'avoue que le son est parfait et tres agréable


OK, alors profite bien de ton installation


----------



## Wizepat (22 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le matériel était bien , mais je suis passé en boutique chez Bose
> et j'ai craqué



Je suis équipé Bose à la maison, mais les anciens modèles. Je ne pourrais te faire de retour sur le multiroom.

Une chose est sure, ça fonctionne très bien [emoji6]


----------



## Wizepat (22 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Devialet , j’ai juste pu écouter un modèle d’enceinte
> j'ai préféré Bose
> Je me suis rajouter une barre de son
> ce modèle
> ...



Prends le module basse pour plus de profondeur [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2020)

Wizepat a dit:


> Prends le module basse pour plus de profondeur [emoji6]



il a été acheté aussi


----------



## Wizepat (22 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> il a été acheté aussi



Bon choix [emoji106]


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2020)

Merci , reste a bien faire la calibration


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2020)

J'ai reçu toutes les enceintes Bose 
Installation ce week end  
Voila mon choix 
Une Bose Soundbar 700 
Un Bose Bass Module 700
Quatre Bose Surround Speakers

La barre de son envoi déjà du lourd


----------



## Runjulia (25 Septembre 2020)

'soir
Ben en fait je sais pas vraiment à quoi sert ce truc "maison", vu que j'ai pas d'maisond'ailleurs; suis locataire mais j'utilise par contre des Sonos, dont le son est excellent, associés ou dissociés (pur WiFi), mais dont le logiciel est une bouse! Un son étonnant et tu peux y inclure tes radios tes musiques ou tes sources abonnés! Un son excellent.


----------



## Jeromichel (3 Octobre 2020)

Perso, 3 HomePod a la maison. Une dans mon atelier, deux couplés en stéréos pour la sortie Apple TV du salon.
Deux Sonos one en extérieur (si si !) sous un toit de terrasse avec des housses spéciales à mettre pour l’hiver dessus (vu que les Sonos Move coûte le double du prix [emoji16]).
Pour la salle à manger et la chambre j’ai pris des vieilles stations (Onyx Bluetooth et une Sony RDP-XA900ip) récupérées au taff et j’ai mis des Airport express derrière. Du coup elles sont maintenant AirPlay 2.


----------



## Pixel_44 (29 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, 

Je profite de vos expériences car j'ai 5 bornes Apple Express en mutilroom (un Mac mini sert de diffuseur) et je vous pose la question d'une 6ème (HomePod mini ou Libratone) : Est-ce que c'est parfaitement synchronisé en Airplay 2 ? (j'ai eu des mauvaises surprises avec des systèmes D-Link wifi)


----------



## Pixel_44 (14 Décembre 2020)

On m'a répondu dans un autre forum : Ce serait compatible mais il faut un iPhone obligatoirement pour confirmer l'HomePod Mini


----------

